# 2013 NY Pro



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant 20 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike Johnson


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2013)

........nice posts


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant's "Mountain Dog" Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2013)

The sponsored athletes always get the clothes first. See the shorts.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant's "Mountain Dog" Chest Workout with Meadows and Matt Kroc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2013)

Antoine's Reverse Band Squats


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Victor Martinez Back part 1

Victor Martinez Trains Back Part I with Busta Rhymes Cameo


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2013)

Victor's Back part 2

Victor Martinez Trains Back Part II - Plus Ab Training and NY Pro Talk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2013)

Antoine and Mike at Atlantis chest 15 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2013)

Mamdouh Elssbiay "Rami"

[video=youtube;eaWMiZQwbws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eaWMiZQwbws[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2013)

Mike's trip to Columbus


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2013)

Who the hell is mike Johnson? And how did he become pro that dude looks like a gym rat.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Who the hell is mike Johnson? And how did he become pro that dude looks like a gym rat.



Mike Johnson is Mr. Canada 2011. Antoine was expected to win that competition. He won last year though.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Juan Morel chest 

Juan Morel Killing Chest for the 2013 NYP | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike Johnson 10 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Antoine, Ced, and Mike delts and traps


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Antoine's garage


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)

Seth Feroce pics and Kevin English leg training video

Seth Feroce a Kevin English p?ed soubojem na New York Pro 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)

Kevin English


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2013)

Seth's delts

Seth Feroce Trains Delts at Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 28, 2013)

I just realized I posted I the wrong thread, I meant this thread, and again thank you for posting these up. Makes morning cardio go by much faster.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2013)

Antoine 8 weeks out deadlifts


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2013)

Martinez, Delarosa, and Rivera delts part 1

Martinez, Delarosa and Rivera Train Delts Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2013)

Martinez, Delarosa, and Rivera Delts Part 2

Martinez, Delarosa and Rivera Train Delts Part Two


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome collection of vids. Mike is getting big


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

Ken Jackson delts with Neil Hill, Sean Barber, and James Flex Lewis

IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Shoulder Workout Led by Neil Hill | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

Aaron Clark chest 8 weeks out

Aaron Clark Trains Chest 8 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

Victor Martinez Hamstrings and arms 8 weeks out

Victor Martinez Hamstrings and Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2013)

Leigh Brandt 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Branden Ray 10 weeks out

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/if...randen-ray-shoulder-work-10-weeks-2013-ny-pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike Johnson 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Juan Morel 6 weeks out

Juan Morel 6 Weeks from 2013 NY Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Antoine squatting with Cedric Doyon


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike Johnson 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant Chest Workout 7 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Darron Glenn Back workout 5 weeks out

Darron Glenn Back Workout 5 Weeks from NY Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Keith Williams training legs with Charles Glass

Charles Glass' Secrets to Big Legs with Keith Williams


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Sami Al Haddad chest parts 1 and 2

Sami Al Haddad Trains Chest - New York Pro Prep Part I

Sami Al Haddad Trains Chest - New York Pro Prep Part II


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Con Demetriou 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2013)

Dalibor Hajek 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)

Jon Delarosa and Aaron Clark train chest 5 weeks out

Jon Delarosa & Aaron Clark Train Chest 5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)

Juan Morel and Kevin English arm workout

Juan Morel and Kevin English Killer Arm Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2013)

Mike Johnson 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2013)

Jon Delarosa and Guy Cisternino in Pittsburgh part 1  Jon Delarosa & Guy Cisternino Workout in Pittsburgh Part One


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2013)

Victor Martinez in Russia delt training with Igor Gostunin


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2013)

Victor Martinez and Dmitri Yashankin Chest and Abs


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

Mike Johnson update


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

Victor Martinez trains back 4 weeks out

Victor Martinez Back Workout


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 9, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Mike Johnson update



how is this guy an IFBB pro?


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Jon Delarosa and Guy Cisternino in Pittsburgh part 1  Jon Delarosa & Guy Cisternino Workout in Pittsburgh Part One



Part 2

Delarosa & Cisternino


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Marco Rivera Back workout part 1

Marco Rivera "Rock Solid" for New York Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2013)

Keith Williams arm workout with Mike Gritti and trainer Dave Kalick

Keith Williams Arm Workout for NY Pro with Mike Gritti | FLEX Online


----------



## futureMrO (May 13, 2013)

Con Demetriou is an animal, i hope he doesnt peak early though.


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

Juan Morel Back workout 2 weeks out

Juan Morel Back Workout 2 Weeks from NY Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

Marco Rivera part 2

Marco Rivera Trains Back Part II


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

Antoine and Mike back workout 3 weeks out with Cedric Doyon


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Dalibor Hajek back training

Sv?t kulturistiky - Vítejte


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2013)

Leigh Brandt 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)

Victor Martinez leg workout with Busta Rhymes 9 days out

Victor Martinez Leg Workout with Busta Rhymes


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)

Jon Delarosa Arm workout 2 weeks out

Jon Delarosa Arm Workout 2 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Victor Martinez leg workout with Busta Rhymes 9 days out
> 
> Victor Martinez Leg Workout with Busta Rhymes



Part 2

Victor Martinez Leg Workout with Busta Rhymes Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Ramy Elssbiay at Bev's days out arms workout

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/if...13/mamdouh-big-ramy-elssbiay-days-2013-ny-pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Ramy Elssbiay 3 days out

Dennis James Trains Mamdouh Elssbiay 3 Days Before NY Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Marcus Haley Back workout at Bev's

Marcus Haley's Hardcore Back Workout


----------



## ReadyFW (May 23, 2013)

Big Ramy is not from this world


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Juan Morel and Kevin English arm workout at Bev's

http://www.flexonline.com/ifbb/ifbb...an-morel-and-kevin-english-killer-arm-workout


----------



## Bonerstomp (May 23, 2013)

Haha crazy lifts


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2013)

Branden Ray last workout before show

Branden Ray's Last Workout for the 2013 New York Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## D-Lats (May 24, 2013)

Ramy is crazy big!! I can't wait to see him dried out and tanned, he will do damage!


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2013)

Janeen Lankowski back training for Toronto

IFBB Pro Janeen Lankowski Trains Back Before the Toronto Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2013)




----------



## D-Lats (May 25, 2013)

Wow wow wow that's all I can say about big Ramy


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 25, 2013)

Ramy is huge


----------

